#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  What is the difference between touch interface and a tangible interface.

## Lorraine

Touch interface is what we can commonly see in mobile phones and tablets. Working by touching the screen by the finger or the stylus. 

Tangible interface can be used to interact with systems through physical environment.What is the difference you see in these two interfaces? The difference what I see is that we interact with a system through physical environment in tangible interface other than touch interface. Can you guys suggest some differences that you are aware on these two?

----------


## Moana

> Touch interface is what we can commonly see in mobile phones and tablets. Working by touching the screen by the finger or the stylus. 
> 
> Tangible interface can be used to interact with systems through physical environment.What is the difference you see in these two interfaces? The difference what I see is that we interact with a system through physical environment in tangible interface other than touch interface. Can you guys suggest some differences that you are aware on these two?


Basically those two have a slight logical difference. But in most cases you can use TUI and PUI interchangeably.

----------


## Lorraine

> Basically those two have a slight logical difference. But in most cases you can use TUI and PUI interchangeably.


Hi One of the main difference is that the tangible interface can be used in the physical environment.

----------

